# 1st Post - My splash Photography



## eng_maged (Jan 10, 2013)

Hello,
This is my 1st post here, I wish to hear your comments regarding my splash photography
you will find more on my facebook page

https://www.facebook.com/MagedGebrielPhotography


----------



## amolitor (Jan 10, 2013)

I like 'em! It looks like you're adding some "lens flare" in post, which I am not in love with, but it works to a degree. I just wouldn't overuse it? Good colors, good technique. The apple in milk, in particular, is something a little different.


----------



## eng_maged (Jan 10, 2013)

amolitor said:


> I like 'em! It looks like you're adding some "lens flare" in post, which I am not in love with, but it works to a degree. I just wouldn't overuse it? Good colors, good technique. The apple in milk, in particular, is something a little different.



Thanks for your comment, and yes I added some lens flare.


----------

